
Firefox OS (Boot 2 Gecko) Simulator - Runs on Windows, Mac and Linux - diggan
http://people.mozilla.org/~myk/r2d2b2g/
======
kennywinker
I'm pretty excited about Firefox OS, but I think they need to lay out a clear
path for developers. The "use html5, dummy!" battlecry falls short. What is
html5 and where do I download it? Which frameworks do I use (there are
literally hundreds of them), which toolchains work best? How do I handle
multitouch?

I know I can use whatever I want, but I want them to a) obviously continue to
allow me to use whatever I want, and b) tell me what way they think I _should_
do it.

~~~
ngokevin
I know you want them to tell you, but I'll tell you a bit. HTML5 isn't
downloaded, it's just like HTML with some extra features that are now
supported by browsers (Canvas tag, local storage, audio/video) that you
actually don't have to use. You can continue to use whatever web frameworks
you want, and unfortunately the way they want you do it is however you want to
do it.

~~~
kennywinker
Sorry if my tone wasn't clear. I know html5 isn't something you can
"download".

I'm just comparing a beginner developer experience for iOS/Android/Firefox OS.

iOS -> download Xcode, install, new project, build and run.

Android -> download Android SDK installer, install eclipse plugins, install
eclipse, install current SDK, create new device for emulator, create new
project, run on device.

Firefox OS -> ??? google "html5"

I would like to see them field a framework along with their OS. Even if it
just means partnering with an existing framework. Make it a 1st class citizen
on the OS so you don't need to include your own copy of all the .js files.

If that's not possible, even a simple "here are frameworks we like for Apps:
x,y,z Games: j,k,l" would help set people on the right path.

~~~
diggan
There is a Open Web App Bootstrap that is being used by Mozilla to develop web
applications. They are of course open source and you can grab them yourself.
If you had read my previous comment, you would have seen it by now.

 _"This is a basic template that includes jQuery, require.js, volo, Mozilla
Marketplace libraries, and other helpful things. A game template and others
will be available soon."_

It's called Mortar and can be downloaded here:
<https://github.com/mozilla/mortar/>

I will link the same guide I gave you before, read it because it will teach
you the basics you'll need: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Apps/Tutorials/Weat...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Apps/Tutorials/Weather_app_tutorial)

Edit: While I'm at it, I might as well link a introduction to the basics of
developing Open Web Apps since it might be new to some people:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Apps/Tutorials/Gene...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Apps/Tutorials/General)

~~~
jlongster
Thanks for providing those links! I work on mortar and wrote the weatherme
tutorial.

We just released a new version of mortar on Friday, with all new templates
that should be easier to use. I'll be updating the tutorials soon.

The developer hub will be the place devs go to learn about building apps for
Firefox OS. We know it's just HTML5, but we are also aware there are many
other questions regarding app development, so we fully intend to fill those
gaps. It's not quite as simple as "just" building an HTML5 site.

EDIT: Forgot link to developer hub:
<https://marketplace.firefox.com/developers/>

------
toddmorey
This runs as a FireFox browser extension, which is pretty neat. Once the .xpi
file downloads, simply drag it into a tab of FireFox and you're off and
running.

------
jskopek
The level of polish in B2G is quite impressive, especially given the alpha
label. I suppose the fact that everything is written in HTML5 makes for very
quick development times.

If I was at Facebook, I would be paying -very- close attention to this
project. It's in their interest to get an independent mobile platform out into
consumer hands, and I'd be surprised if they aren't already devoting developer
time to the project. The harder challenge will be getting handset makers and
carriers to support the new environment, and that's where a backer with big
pockets could come in handy.

~~~
ricardobeat
They say they already have partnerships set up with brazilian carriers and are
aiming for a launch in Q1 2013. If that goes well I assume it will be pretty
easy to get companies on board around the world.

~~~
riffraff
possibly a follow up for <http://www.openwebdevice.com/> ?

------
kmfrk
This is just amazing. I'm almost at a complete loss for words. Just bravo to
everyone at Mozilla.

Google must be kicking themselves.

------
diggan
Firefox OS: <http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefoxos/>

Announcement for simulator: [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/11/announcing-the-
prototype-f...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/11/announcing-the-prototype-
firefox-os-simulator/)

Github repo for simulator: <https://github.com/mozilla/r2d2b2g>

------
diggan
Just tried the map application in the simulator and it's smooth even if my
little netbook barely handle Google.com without some lag. Impressive I'll say.

------
kzrdude
When can I buy a phone using this?

~~~
diggan
There is a guide to dual boot Firefox OS and Android on a SGS2 here:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Boot_to_Gec...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Boot_to_Gecko/Dual_boot_of_B2G_and_Android_on_SGS2)

That's probably the easiest way.

A little more information about availability from Wikipedia:

 _"At Mobile World Congress 2012, Mozilla and Telefónica announced that the
Spanish telecommunications provider intended to deliver "open Web devices" in
2012 based on HTML5 and these APIs. Mozilla also announced support for the
project from Adobe and Qualcomm, and that Deutsche Telekom’s Innovation Labs
will join the project. Mozilla demonstrated a "sneak preview" of the software
and apps running on Samsung Galaxy S II phones (replacing their usual Android
operating system). In August 2012, a Nokia employee demonstrated the OS
running on a Raspberry Pi.

Firefox OS is compatible with devices including: Otoro, PandaBoard, Emulator
(ARM and x86), Desktop, Nexus S, Nexus S 4G, Samsung Galaxy S II, and Galaxy
Nexus."_

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_OS#Demonstrations>

~~~
daleharvey
Be warned, The Nexus S / SGS11 'support' is partial, there are known bugs with
both that arent actively being worked on. If you are happy testing out the
bleeding edge then these are good to play with. If you want something that
guarantees to work (and is high priority when bugs are visible) then I would
use the simulator for now until there is some form of more official support
for a publically available phone.

------
PedroBatista
Even with "beta" tools, this is already better than Android SDK.

~~~
mtgx
Android SDK emulates the complete ARM architecture. This does not. If you test
your code in the browser, it doesn't mean it will run well on the phones. I
wonder how Mozilla will deal with multiple devices in the future. At least
Apple uses a simulator because developers can afford to buy all the more
recent models.

~~~
fpgeek
Whether your code will run well on a phone depends on which browser(s) you
test in. The entire apps stack is also being implemented in Firefox for
Android (it was Firefox Aurora as of September):

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Apps/Apps_for_Andro...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Apps/Apps_for_Android)

In other words, Mozilla is already dealing with plenty of devices today. I'd
expect that, in the majority of cases, if an app works well in Firefox for
Android, it will work well on Firefox OS and vice-versa. After all, the whole
point is to enable apps that are portable to any device/browser combination
that implements the relevant APIs.

------
NanoWar
I'd love to see Firefox OS on an iPhone...

~~~
nsmartt
I'd love to _put_ Firefox OS on my iPod Touch.

I feel a little dirty for owning this thing.

------
bashzor
Firefox OS simulator that runs on Win/mac/lin? Sounds like a complicated way
of just running Firefox :P

~~~
diggan
I don't know if you're serious or not but I'll give you a nudge in the right
direction for finding out what Firefox OS is: <http://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefoxos/>

~~~
daleharvey
To be fair he is right, it is a complicated way of running what is essentially
firefox. The API's will often run in Firefox plain and in future hopefully the
whole OS will run in Firefox plain.

------
luxxx
doesn't work with iceweasel, don't care enough to work around

